# 8 Months with a Chausson Welcome 78eb



## G4EKF

8 months with a Chausson Welcome 78eb

I picked up the new Chausson in April last year and had the following extras installed.
1, Towbar
2, Oystar Satelite dish
4, 4 ton Chassis upgrade.

The dealer would no sell me the latest Avtex 16 inch Television until they had sold all the old versions first. They had the new model in stock and would not let me buy what I wanted even after paying for the MH. 
We drove down to John Lewis in Newcastle and bought the Avtex from them and carried on with our first trip to Jedborough.

We have covered 6000 miles to date and this was done touring France for 5 weeks and a week touring Scotland. We try and use the MH every weekend possible and have been very satisfied with the Chausson.
The Towbar was installed in case I got stuck in a field and needed pulling out from the rear. I have not used the towbar so far except that when being directed be my dear wife into a parking bay in Kendal she did not notice the brick wall next to her and the towbar save the rear panel from expensive damage, so you can say the towbar has already paid for its self.

I had to do a few jobs on the MH such as adjusting locker catches to stop the rattle which I did not mind doing.

The leasure battery failed on our trip to France and we had to use the Honda 20 to get us through the holiday, all dealers seemed to be closed in france during August. The battery was changed as soon as we returned to UK I now have 2 Numex 100amp batteries and since have never needed the generator.

The folding door going into the bedroom has a row of magnets to keep it firmly closed.
These magnets are too strong and was causing damage to the door frame. I noticed that the hinge side of the frame had no screws and I had to install these myself when in france. I have covered up half of the magnets which is enough to keep the door closed when driving.

I think the Chausson Welcome 78eb is great value for the money and the double bed saves all the headaches of a jigsaw puzzle after an evening on the wine.

The installation of the Oyster Satelite dish was very poorly carried out. The electrical system was wired wrongly and was causing all sorts of problems to the Habititation side of the MH. The service technician was called and after some wire changes we were told it was ok. The next trip away we found more porblems and after studying the electrical wiring diagram I found out what was wrong and re-wired the dish according to the Oyster and Chausson instructions.

I still have a problem with the installation of the Dish, it was not installed as per the instruction and it is too close to the roof window, when in france searching for the satelite the LNB hit the open window and could have caused damage to the 1000 euro window.

I reported this to the dealer and he agreed that the installer will move the dish further away from the window. This has still to be done when time permits.

The Dealer has now gone out of business and I'm not surprised, thought it would have happened earlier.

I will be taking the MH back to the Factory in February for a small job to be don on the roof panel and a few minor items to be changed. 
The Chausson Warranty manager in Tournon has been very helpfull and will provide a Motorhome for us to use as soon as we arrive on the 13th' of February.

We find this MH to be very good considering other makes with the same layout are costing a lot more money.

G4EKF


----------



## mikebeaches

Hi - thanks for that report. Must say I like the look of the Welcome 78EB. The island bed is particularly appealing. 

Not sure we're ready to change just yet, but it would certainly be near the top of our wish-list.

Hope you get the snags sorted OK.

Happy travels
Mike


----------



## Maddock

Hi, Thanks for a very informative note. Swapping our aged Ace Capri in for a Chausson Flash 28 soon, every bit of info is valuable.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## goldi

Morning folks,


Thanks for the report I always like to read about other peoples experience with their vans.


norm


----------



## thevines

Hi, Thanks for your comments. We collected our new 2012 78EB on Tuesday. So far, so good...only on the drive way for now. We're having a 2 night 'shake down' next week. We'll see how it copes in the cold. Only down side is that the Webasto Dual Top 100 heating fitted is only diesel and not like the 101 which has electric heating built in. Still the portable electric heaters will be used on hook-up. Just need to get some additional low level 240v sockets installed. Glad you like yours. We're excited about ours and think its a bargain for what you get...and the luxury of a proper bed!!!


----------



## Spacerunner

*5 years with a Chausson Welcome 85*

Sorry, couldn't resist. :wink:

We've had ouir Welcome 85 from new for five years now and have been relatively trouble free for over 30,000 miles. At least compared to some of the horror storires I have read.
A few problems with the Fiat bit, but, with due fairness, these were sorted quickly and efficiently.
As for the Chausson part, only one small leak from a roof seam which Highbridge sorted unbelievably quickly (5 days).

I had to replace the starter battery two years into ownership. Had a 'very nice man' in France do that. And do it he did in 30 minutes flat.

We have looked at replacing 'Albert Ross' but we really can't justify spending several £000's just for the sake of change.
Just given him a new set of boots so all set for another year's touring.

Would I buy another Chausson, no reason not to. For the asking price they are very good value for money.


----------



## G4EKF

*Chausson welcome 78eb*

Hi

Ok on the new Chausson 78eb.

I hope all goes well on your shake down trip.
I found that the cab curtains should go down to the cab floor to stop the cold coming in from under the dashboard.

I made up a temporary curtain from an old blanket and this works great in keeping the temperature good around your feet. 
I will be buying the correct material this week and installing a full lengh curtain for winter use. 
We use our motorhome most weekends and this Friday we will be off to France so busy doing the final preparations.
I bought a spare wheel on Ebay and a hydraulic jack just in case I have a tyre problem.

I still have to install a couple of 230 volt sockets low down near the water tank.

Steve

G4EKF


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: Chausson welcome 78eb*



G4EKF said:


> Hi
> 
> Ok on the new Chausson 78eb.
> 
> I hope all goes well on your shake down trip.
> I found that the cab curtains should go down to the cab floor to stop the cold coming in from under the dashboard.
> 
> I made up a temporary curtain from an old blanket and this works great in keeping the temperature good around your feet.
> I will be buying the correct material this week and installing a full lengh curtain for winter use.
> We use our motorhome most weekends and this Friday we will be off to France so busy doing the final preparations.
> I bought a spare wheel on Ebay and a hydraulic jack just in case I have a tyre problem.
> 
> I still have to install a couple of 230 volt sockets low down near the water tank.
> 
> Steve
> 
> G4EKF


Remember to move the cab heater controls to 'recirculate' to prevent draughts coming through the dash vents. Also, you'll find that a draught can enter the doors (if Fiat) from the back of the door bins. You'll see a pattern of holes there, we just stuff a blanket in the bins to stop it.

I've added a twin mains sockets under the hab table (there's a small box structure there) and another on the side of the wardrobe at the kitchen work-top.


----------

